# Aviacode



## Medical_Coder (Oct 10, 2010)

Greetings My Fellow CPCs!

I'm a remote coder and I wanted to inquire if anyone has any information to share regarding a contact person at Aviacode for remote coding opportunities. Any and all information provided is truly appreciated. Thanks so much for your assistance in this matter!


----------

